# Looking for a new all-mountain board



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Gnu rider's choice


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Rome Agent, Yes Basic, K2 Broadcast, look for a last years Niche Aether, GNU Finest, or an Arbor Coda or Element Rocker.


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Gnu rider's choice


Thanks for your advice! I checked it out but in that price range I prefer the Capita Mercury, although I'm talking only based on what I've read in reviews.



Nivek said:


> Rome Agent, Yes Basic, K2 Broadcast, look for a last years Niche Aether, GNU Finest, or an Arbor Coda or Element Rocker.


Thanks for the suggestions! Would you say those boards are more suited for my riding style than those I mentioned before? I'll have a look at your reviews about these boards to decide which one would suit me best. 

I've usually used camber boards and would like to try out something different and more forgiving, but maybe it's a mistake, I don't know lol.

Another question I have is about board size. I think 150-152 would be perfect for me, but there are lots of boards that are only available at 153 or bigger. Do you think that would be too big for me?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Nah 53 isnt too big.


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

Nivek said:


> Nah 53 isnt too big.


Ok, thank you! 

I think I'll probably get one of these: Jones Mountain Twin, Gnu Finest, something from Lib Tech (maybe the Terrain Wrecker) or Yes Standard. Out of these, which one works best in powder and is easy to use in a playful style?

Capita's from what I've read tend to be less durable and if I'm investing more than 400€ in something, I want it to last.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Farnaby said:


> Ok, thank you!
> 
> I think I'll probably get one of these: Jones Mountain Twin, Gnu Finest, something from Lib Tech (maybe the Terrain Wrecker) or Yes Standard. Out of these, which one works best in powder and is easy to use in a playful style?
> 
> Capita's from what I've read tend to be less durable and if I'm investing more than 400€ in something, I want it to last.


K now this isn't a burn, although it probably sounds like one.

You NEED to learn how to tell which board is gonna be better in powder!!!

Some are obviously easy, others you really need to read ALL the specs to determine if said board is gonna slay powder or not.

What a long effective edge is good for, side cuts, angle & length of the nose.
Stuff like that.

Once you know all that shit, YOU will be able to tell exactly what said board can do, even if someone showed you a split second flashcard pic of a board.

Everyone should know this shit.
Knowledge is power son haha 

Now go do some reading.
Cause there's gonna be a test tomorrow.
And if you don't pass, you're gonna lose your snowboarding license, until you pass.


TT


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

timmytard said:


> Knowledge is power


Knowledge is powder :-D


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

bazman said:


> Knowledge is powder :-D



Stupid spell checker:embarrased1:


TT


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

timmytard said:


> K now this isn't a burn, although it probably sounds like one.
> 
> You NEED to learn how to tell which board is gonna be better in powder!!!
> 
> ...


Haha don't worry, I like learning this stuff to be able to tell by myself how a board is going to perform. I know the basics, but there's a lot of american slang especially in board reviews, that I don't understand. Then there are boards that you don't expect to perform how they do and since I can't try them out before buying them I don't want to choose the wrong one. That's why I ask here because I see many of you have extensive experience and sometimes even with the exact boards I'm considering. 

For instance, the Terrain Wrecker seems like a good choice for me, but then I read that Lib Tech boards chip very easily and that's definitely something that makes me reconsider, since they are pretty expensive.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Farnaby said:


> Haha don't worry, I like learning this stuff to be able to tell by myself how a board is going to perform. I know the basics, but there's a lot of american slang especially in board reviews, that I don't understand. Then there are boards that you don't expect to perform how they do and since I can't try them out before buying them I don't want to choose the wrong one. That's why I ask here because I see many of you have extensive experience and sometimes even with the exact boards I'm considering.
> 
> For instance, the Terrain Wrecker seems like a good choice for me, but then I read that Lib Tech boards chip very easily and that's definitely something that makes me reconsider, since they are pretty expensive.


Ok I'll cut you some slack.0
I'll write the test in your native tongue.
Which is what?

Haha I'm just fuckin' whit chya.
You can keep your license, just cause you said you want to learn.

There's still gonna be a test though :embarrased1:


TT


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

timmytard said:


> Ok I'll cut you some slack.0
> I'll write the test in your native tongue.
> Which is what?
> 
> ...


Lol, Spanish. You'll have to learn it in 24h, unless you already speak spanish xD

Have you tried the boards I'm considering or in general something from Lib Tech and know anything about their durability?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Farnaby said:


> Lol, Spanish. You'll have to learn it in 24h, unless you already speak spanish xD
> 
> Have you tried the boards I'm considering or in general something from Lib Tech and know anything about their durability?


I own a Zoid. Gnu, but Mervin made just like Lib. No specific durability issues. Not full wrapped edges can cause problems, but realistically if you're not smashing your tips into shit it wont be a problem.


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

Nivek said:


> I own a Zoid. Gnu, but Mervin made just like Lib. No specific durability issues. Not full wrapped edges can cause problems, but realistically if you're not smashing your tips into shit it wont be a problem.


Thank you, I kind of like what I've seen, especially the Travis Rice Pro and the Terrain Wrecker seem to fit my riding style. I've never used a board with rocker in the center though, but it seems more forgiving and I prefer more playfulness and floating over speed/carving.


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

Nivek said:


> Nah 53 isnt too big.


Ups, my feet aren't actually a 9 in US size, but more in the 7,5-8 range (25,6cm barefoot). I've seen that the recommended waist width of the board for me would be between 24-24,8cm, so I guess the Lib Tech boards I mentioned are too wide for me


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Farnaby said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > Nah 53 isnt too big.
> ...


I wear an 8.


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

Nivek said:


> I wear an 8.


I'll check the size on my current boots (although it would be a good idea to buy new ones that fit better, but I don't have the money right now :laugh2). It has to be around 7,5-8. 

Do you find you have to put in a lot of effort to turn on your board? I'm a pretty small and not too heavy guy and I'm worried about the Lib Tech boards requiring too much effort for me and therefore be less fun.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Farnaby said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > I wear an 8.
> ...


As long as everything is set up correctly you'll be fine.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nivek said:


> As long as everything is set up correctly you'll be fine.


What he said ^
Especially with boards with rocker in the middle. A little bit wider is not going to hurt as much.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

F1EA said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > As long as everything is set up correctly you'll be fine.
> ...


What they said ^
Especially with boards with magnetraction bumps in the middle. So take like 3 mm off if you use some formula for the waist to foot length ratio.


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

Thank you for clearing that up! 

Since I can't demo any of these boards I think I will go with the safe choice and look for a board with a width below 25cm. Maybe the Burton Custom Flying V, the Jones Mountain Twin or something like that. 

Do you have any other suggestions of a good all mountain board that does well (or at least doesn't suck) in powder?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Dood in my shop wears 7s and only rides the K2 Simple Pleasures 156 and a 47 Party Platter. I've ridden a Lymberjack at size 8 with no problems at all. 

1. Waist width is a ski measurement. It is relatively irrelevant on a snowboard. Width at inserts matters way more. A board with a 24.9 waist and 7.1m sidecut is probably gonna be wider at the feet than something that is 25.4 with an 8.5m sidecut. Math yo. Also tapers fucks all that up. 

2. Board design and how they ride isnt concrete in any one measurement. Sum of the parts stuff. 

3. Dont ignore the advice of those with more experience than you. If you wanna stay sub 25 that's fine, do you. But snowboards are trending wider. We figured out how to make stuff way more nimble than 10 years ago, and a wider board floats better, is more stable, and allows for deeper carves.


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

Nivek said:


> Dood in my shop wears 7s and only rides the K2 Simple Pleasures 156 and a 47 Party Platter. I've ridden a Lymberjack at size 8 with no problems at all.
> 
> 1. Waist width is a ski measurement. It is relatively irrelevant on a snowboard. Width at inserts matters way more. A board with a 24.9 waist and 7.1m sidecut is probably gonna be wider at the feet than something that is 25.4 with an 8.5m sidecut. Math yo. Also tapers fucks all that up.
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong, I trust you guys way more than myself for making the right choice, since I've only owned one board for like 10 years and tried a couple of different rental boards. It's just that I read in other posts how a too wide board is going to be tough to get from edge to edge with small feet, so I guess I'm kind of confused about how important it really is to get a narrower board for a small guy like me lol. 

If I understood you right, you think that for my preferences the Lib Tech boards would be the best option?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Farnaby said:


> Don't get me wrong, I trust you guys way more than myself for making the right choice, since I've only owned one board for like 10 years and tried a couple of different rental boards. It's just that I read in other posts how a too wide board is going to be tough to get from edge to edge with small feet, so I guess I'm kind of confused about how important it really is to get a narrower board for a small guy like me lol.
> 
> If I understood you right, you think that for my preferences the Lib Tech boards would be the best option?


I've ridden boards like the older style Lib x Lost Rocket where my size 10 boots didn't overhang at all, and that board turned super quick. Width isn't everything; other factors like sidecut, taper, and setback make a big difference too. And skill level. I'm pretty sure I could ride one of Ryan Knapton's 30cm waist-width boards at this point and have a good time. Might not be ideal for me but I'm betting it would ride "different" instead of "worse."

And everything is a compromise between float, boot out, and turn initiation anyway. Some boards are actually better in the general sense but you're never going to find a board that excels at everything, like a cambered true twin with a narrow width that has insane float in powder and won't boot out with size 14 boots.

The Jones Mountain Twin is my favorite board for "I don't want the board to suck no matter what I throw at it." Get that or something from Nivek's list and throw Burton Cartels or Rome DoD's on it and you have all your bases covered for not too much money. Those camrock quiver-of-one boards won't ever really excel at any particular thing, but they more than make up for it with versatility so you can go to a resort on any day and have a great time in any conditions. Whatever gets you out riding the most is the right board.


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

drblast said:


> I've ridden boards like the older style Lib x Lost Rocket where my size 10 boots didn't overhang at all, and that board turned super quick. Width isn't everything; other factors like sidecut, taper, and setback make a big difference too. And skill level. I'm pretty sure I could ride one of Ryan Knapton's 30cm waist-width boards at this point and have a good time. Might not be ideal for me but I'm betting it would ride "different" instead of "worse."
> 
> And everything is a compromise between float, boot out, and turn initiation anyway. Some boards are actually better in the general sense but you're never going to find a board that excels at everything, like a cambered true twin with a narrow width that has insane float in powder and won't boot out with size 14 boots.
> 
> The Jones Mountain Twin is my favorite board for "I don't want the board to suck no matter what I throw at it." Get that or something from Nivek's list and throw Burton Cartels or Rome DoD's on it and you have all your bases covered for not too much money. Those camrock quiver-of-one boards won't ever really excel at any particular thing, but they more than make up for it with versatility so you can go to a resort on any day and have a great time in any conditions. Whatever gets you out riding the most is the right board.


Thanks for your input! I've narrowed it down to these three: 
- K2 Broadcast as Nivek suggested
- Jones Mountain Twin
- Lib Tech Terrain Wrecker 

I've read the reviews from Kevin and The Good Ride about these boards and they all seem to be what I'm looking for in a board.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Farnaby said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm 5'5 tall (170cm), my weight is 136lbs and my foot size is 9.
> 
> Thank you!:smile:


Just checking back in....so yo feet are 7.5...mine are 6...that is fuckin correct...puny...so I always ridden narrow boards...but they were stiff because I weigh 50# more than you. However now because of skill and AT boots I can easily drive a 164/66 with a 26cm waist width boards.

The 2 single most salient factors for you are going to be weight/muscle/athleticism and skill. So for the most part the boards that nivek, blast and others note will generally work....but due to your light weight, you will need to pay attention to flex pattern and stiffness of the board.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

What about the BOX SCRATCHER???

I got a brand new 147 I'll sell you for $250+ship


TT


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Nivek said:


> I own a Zoid. Gnu, but Mervin made just like Lib. No specific durability issues. Not full wrapped edges can cause problems, but realistically if you're not smashing your tips into shit it wont be a problem.


Smashing your tips with a Mervin is fine too because repairs will be much cheaper, and you wont decapitate kooks you don't notice standing on the table tops either.


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

timmytard said:


> What about the BOX SCRATCHER???
> 
> I got a brand new 147 I'll sell you for $250+ship
> 
> TT


Thanks for your offer. That price is really great. However I’ve researched the board a bit and prefer other one’s that seem to perform better on powder.



freshy said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > I own a Zoid. Gnu, but Mervin made just like Lib. No specific durability issues. Not full wrapped edges can cause problems, but realistically if you're not smashing your tips into shit it wont be a problem.
> ...


Oh I didn’t know repairs would be cheaper. I thought the board was more likely to get damaged because of the lacking metal on the nose and tail.

What do you mean by standing on the table tops? Sorry english is not my native language.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Farnaby said:


> Thanks for your offer. That price is really great. However I’ve researched the board a bit and prefer other one’s that seem to perform better on powder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A non wrap is still pretty resilient , but if you hit it hard enough to separate the layers it's just epoxy and clamps to fix it and you could do it your self very easy. Mervin boards also do not have tip to tail wood cores for this reason.
Hit a full wrap hard enough on the tip to bend the wrapped edge and it gets way more technical to fix it, if you also damage the core it's even more difficult = more money.

This theory has been discussed a lot on here and I think I'm in the minority thinking you don't need a full wrap. Besides how often do people hit trees head on? 

A table top is like the big jumps you see in the park with a ramp up, a flat table section, and a landing made out of the same lump of snow. so like /IIII\ kind of shape.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Farnaby said:


> Thanks for your offer. That price is really great. However I’ve researched the board a bit and prefer other one’s that seem to perform better on powder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ridden abunch of GNu's and fan...never had a problem of damage or delam...and have hit a few trees.


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Just checking back in....so yo feet are 7.5...mine are 6...that is fuckin correct...puny...so I always ridden narrow boards...but they were stiff because I weigh 50# more than you. However now because of skill and AT boots I can easily drive a 164/66 with a 26cm waist width boards.
> 
> The 2 single most salient factors for you are going to be weight/muscle/athleticism and skill. So for the most part the boards that nivek, blast and others note will generally work....but due to your light weight, you will need to pay attention to flex pattern and stiffness of the board.


Thanks for your input  

I'm currently getting more in shape, although I don't know if I will gain a lot of weight. Probably not since I've always been light weight. As far as skill goes, I don't go snowboarding as often as I used to when I lived near the mountains, but I would say after 12years of on and off riding I have pretty good control. Probably solid intermediate level. So while I could possibly handle wider boards, I don't want it to become a chore instead of having fun. 

I will definitely keep stiffness in mind and look for a medium-stiff board. What's the difference between stiffness and flex pattern?



freshy said:


> A non wrap is still pretty resilient , but if you hit it hard enough to separate the layers it's just epoxy and clamps to fix it and you could do it your self very easy. Mervin boards also do not have tip to tail wood cores for this reason.
> Hit a full wrap hard enough on the tip to bend the wrapped edge and it gets way more technical to fix it, if you also damage the core it's even more difficult = more money.
> 
> This theory has been discussed a lot on here and I think I'm in the minority thinking you don't need a full wrap. Besides how often do people hit trees head on?
> ...


Oh Ok, I see. Thank you for clearing that up, I'm less worried about buying a non wrap board


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

flex and flex pattern...in general flex is thought of as, how stiff...nothing new. But flex pattern is more a matter of where the stiffiness is on the board...and if there is torsional/twist flex. Historically flex related to the idea that stiffiness was a gradual and the same flex through out the length of the board. However now with the different profiles, especially with the crc and powder/s-cams the flex varies in the sub sections of the board. Also boards that twist can have a different ride than ones that are torsionally stiff. Torsionally stiff boards are great for carving hard but are not good for absorbing natty terrain.


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> flex and flex pattern...in general flex is thought of as, how stiff...nothing new. But flex pattern is more a matter of where the stiffiness is on the board...and if there is torsional/twist flex. Historically flex related to the idea that stiffiness was a gradual and the same flex through out the length of the board. However now with the different profiles, especially with the crc and powder/s-cams the flex varies in the sub sections of the board. Also boards that twist can have a different ride than ones that are torsionally stiff. Torsionally stiff boards are great for carving hard but are not good for absorbing natty terrain.


Ok, I will research which one has the less torsional stiffness, thank you!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

You have to match the stiffness with speed, absorbing terrain is more about rocker in the tips. If you ride alot switch, you can usually either have rockered tips or cambered tips, where rocker absorbs terrain and camber is good for carving and jumps. With a pow camber or whatever different brands call it, you get camber tail and rocker nose, the best of both. Most of the Mervin boards with C2 and up still have cambered tips, but they are easier to turn and ride in powder. Torsional stiffness makes a board more stable, but can make boards above a certain width harder to put on edge.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I think this might be a bit overwhelming??

Pretty much every board will work & unless it's way too small or big, you'll be fine whatever board you pic.:wink:


TT


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

Rip154 said:


> You have to match the stiffness with speed, absorbing terrain is more about rocker in the tips. If you ride alot switch, you can usually either have rockered tips or cambered tips, where rocker absorbs terrain and camber is good for carving and jumps. With a pow camber or whatever different brands call it, you get camber tail and rocker nose, the best of both. Most of the Mervin boards with C2 and up still have cambered tips, but they are easier to turn and ride in powder. Torsional stiffness makes a board more stable, but can make boards above a certain width harder to put on edge.


OMG this stuff is complicated lol, but I think a rockered tip would be the best for me. Or the Lib Tech/Gni boards since you say they do well in powder.



timmytard said:


> I think this might be a bit overwhelming??
> 
> Pretty much every board will work & unless it's way too small or big, you'll be fine whatever board you pic.<img src="http://www.snowboardingforum.com/images/SnowboardingForum_2015/smilies/tango_face_wink.png" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> ...


Yes, you’re probably right. I tend to overthink this stuff when I’m going to spend an important amount of money on something. At the end of the day I’m not a professional snowboarder and all the boards I’m considering are good enough to suit me well.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I like to narrow my search down to a couple of decks that share the features I'm looking for, and then I look for the best deal I can find on any of them. Every once in a while you might get bit by a specific board's shape or graphics or something, and this obsession leads often leads to full price purchasing. I'd stay away from obsessions like this as a beginner. Lightly used and last year's models are the beginner's friends. Save your money for better boots or goggles.


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

WigMar said:


> I like to narrow my search down to a couple of decks that share the features I'm looking for, and then I look for the best deal I can find on any of them. Every once in a while you might get bit by a specific board's shape or graphics or something, and this obsession leads often leads to full price purchasing. I'd stay away from obsessions like this as a beginner. Lightly used and last year's models are the beginner's friends. Save your money for better boots or goggles.


Yes, I think I will do that, find a balance between price and performance. I'm not a beginner though^^ 

I'd probably benefit from getting new boots with a better fit. I've been using the same Burton boots for 8 years or so (with 1-2 years not snowboarding in between). While they are still in pretty good shape, my feet would probably be thankful if I get new ones. If I get a good deal (let's say a board for 400€ or less), I may try to save up for new boots, but it's going to be tough to have enough money for the whole equipment this season lol.

What I'll do is look if I can get a 2018 or 2019 model of the deck. It's probably going to be the Terrain Wrecker or the Mountain twin, because they seem to be more flexible than the K2 Broadcast.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Sorry about the beginner comment. I think a couple of threads ran together in my mind. 

New boots are so awesome! If you can't afford them this season, AngrySnowboarder has a boot fit series on youtube that changed my world. You can reclaim a surprising amount of performance , support and comfort from older liners with some adhesive foam and duct tape for 20 dollars at most. I've been riding boots till the outer shells fall apart now. Thanks Angry!


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

WigMar said:


> Sorry about the beginner comment. I think a couple of threads ran together in my mind.
> 
> New boots are so awesome! If you can't afford them this season, AngrySnowboarder has a boot fit series on youtube that changed my world. You can reclaim a surprising amount of performance , support and comfort from older liners with some adhesive foam and duct tape for 20 dollars at most. I've been riding boots till the outer shells fall apart now. Thanks Angry!


Don't worry :laugh2: Thank you, I'll consider both options: saving up for new boots or repairing the ones I have now.


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

timmytard said:


> I think this might be a bit overwhelming??
> 
> Pretty much every board will work & unless it's way too small or big, you'll be fine whatever board you pic.:wink:
> 
> ...


I think I found some good deals: 
- Jones Explorer 2019 for 360€ (I asked for the size because it's not specified)
- Jones Mountain Twin 2019 154cm (maybe a bit big for me) for 400€

I'm looking for the 2018 or 2019 Terrain Wrecker but they are sold-out everywhere. The 2020 model looks really great but 530€ seems too expensive lol.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Farnaby said:


> timmytard said:
> 
> 
> > I think this might be a bit overwhelming??
> ...


As you give EUR prices I assume you are from Europe.

Lib Tech Terrain Wrecker 154 for ~~354 EUR. Use code SALE20. The problem is that they deliver DE/AT only, I contacted them some time ago asking if they could deliver to PL and they said no, but you probably have a friend there who can arrange it for you ?

https://www.planet-sports.de/lib-te...4cm-snowboard-herren-mehrfarbig-pid-52258800/


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

Damian Å�ach said:


> As you give EUR prices I assume you are from Europe.
> 
> Lib Tech Terrain Wrecker 154 for ~~354 EUR. Use code SALE20. The problem is that they deliver DE/AT only, I contacted them some time ago asking if they could deliver to PL and they said no, but you probably have a friend there who can arrange it for you ?
> 
> https://www.planet-sports.de/lib-te...4cm-snowboard-herren-mehrfarbig-pid-52258800/


Wow, that's a really great price, I wish I lived in Germany lol. I know people there, but wouldn't it be expensive and a hassle to get it delivered to Spain?

I had forgotten about this offer I found when I was checking out the Lib Tech Travis Rice Pro 2019:
https://www.blue-tomato.com/es-ES/product/Lib+Tech-T+Rice+Pro+HP+C2+150N+Snowboard-536587/

I would prefer the Terrain Wrecker and especially the 100€ difference^^ but I may pull the trigger on this one before it's too late lol.

What do you think?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Blue Tomato aren't in Spain either so buying a board from them means it'll probably come from Germany any way.


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

Snow Hound said:


> Blue Tomato aren't in Spain either so buying a board from them means it'll probably come from Germany any way.


Yes, I know, but they ship for free. 

I just went to a snowboard/surf store and got some new boots and a helmet for a good price I think. Everything for 190€. I bought Salomon boots made for women because they were a way better fit lol. My only concern is how they will hold my foot in uneven terrain or in powder, since they have a medium-soft flex. The exact model is the Salomon Pearl Boa.

They are a 9 in women size, so if Evo is right, an 8 in men size. I guess I'll have to get a narrow board.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Farnaby said:


> Yes, I know, but they ship for free.
> 
> I just went to a snowboard/surf store and got some new boots and a helmet for a good price I think. Everything for 190€. I bought Salomon boots made for women because they were a way better fit lol. My only concern is how they will hold my foot in uneven terrain or in powder, since they have a medium-soft flex. The exact model is the Salomon Pearl Boa.
> 
> They are a 9 in women size, so if Evo is right, an 8 in men size. I guess I'll have to get a narrow board.


Narrow board probably isn't necessary but you might have trouble with binding highbacks being too high for your boots. Probably want to look at women's bindings too (which can be awesome because they're always on sale). My wife loves her women's Rome Katanas and Union Legacy and either of those should be plenty responsive for you.


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

drblast said:


> Narrow board probably isn't necessary but you might have trouble with binding highbacks being too high for your boots. Probably want to look at women's bindings too (which can be awesome because they're always on sale). My wife loves her women's Rome Katanas and Union Legacy and either of those should be plenty responsive for you.


Wow, thanks for telling me that because I didn't know it. They had some Burton Malavitas in the store which looked really comfortable, but maybe the highback is too high as you said. I might go to the store and try them out with the boots on. And if it doesn't fit I get women's bindings too lol. 

Do you think medium-soft flex in the boots is going to be a problem in powder? Or is comfort overall more important?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Farnaby said:


> Wow, thanks for telling me that because I didn't know it. They had some Burton Malavitas in the store which looked really comfortable, but maybe the highback is too high as you said. I might go to the store and try them out with the boots on. And if it doesn't fit I get women's bindings too lol.
> 
> Do you think medium-soft flex in the boots is going to be a problem in powder? Or is comfort overall more important?


No such thing as too soft of binding for powder. 
You don't even need bindings for powder.
Only hard pack.

So you'll be fine.

Nothing wrong with chic gear, they usually put more bells and whistles into chic gear.
Heated boots is one example, they stopped doing that for guys boots, not chic boots though.


TT


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Farnaby said:


> Wow, thanks for telling me that because I didn't know it. They had some Burton Malavitas in the store which looked really comfortable, but maybe the highback is too high as you said. I might go to the store and try them out with the boots on. And if it doesn't fit I get women's bindings too lol.
> 
> Do you think medium-soft flex in the boots is going to be a problem in powder? Or is comfort overall more important?


I think comfort is #1 . I prefer stiff boots because I ride very fast and want that control and precision, but other than that I'd rather just be comfortable. Lapping the park and stuff my boots can be pretty loose and it's not a problem. I think under 40mph I don't worry about boot stiffness at all and that's the majority of resort riding. And there are people who do the soft boot, stiff binding thing too. Personal preference.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Good soles and no pressure points are most important to me. Both the boots I use now are flexible in the back, Burton Tourist and Deeluxe Footloose. It's just that much more comfy. You have highbacks on bindings anyways, so theres no reason for boots to have a stiff highback, it's a ski thing and just complicates walking. The Footloose isn't really high enough for most bindings, but it's for snowsurfing and my freedback and lo-back bindings. Really nice with snowshoes too.


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

timmytard said:


> No such thing as too soft of binding for powder.
> You don't even need bindings for powder.
> Only hard pack.
> 
> ...


Haha thank you, that reassures me^^. I actually meant I was concerned about boot flexibility in powder, but I guess it will be fine. 



drblast said:


> I think comfort is #1 . I prefer stiff boots because I ride very fast and want that control and precision, but other than that I'd rather just be comfortable. Lapping the park and stuff my boots can be pretty loose and it's not a problem. I think under 40mph I don't worry about boot stiffness at all and that's the majority of resort riding. And there are people who do the soft boot, stiff binding thing too. Personal preference.


Ok, thanks for your input. I don't ride very fast too often, although on easy groomers I like to go fast, but I think I will handle it with these boots and I can always use my old burton boots which are more rigid but don't fit my feet as well as the new ones.



Rip154 said:


> Good soles and no pressure points are most important to me. Both the boots I use now are flexible in the back, Burton Tourist and Deeluxe Footloose. It's just that much more comfy. You have highbacks on bindings anyways, so theres no reason for boots to have a stiff highback, it's a ski thing and just complicates walking. The Footloose isn't really high enough for most bindings, but it's for snowsurfing and my freedback and lo-back bindings. Really nice with snowshoes too.


Ok thank you! I think I made the right choice then, because they are really comfortable. Would you go for medium (Malavitas) or stiffer bindings (Rome Katana, Union Strata, Falcor)?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Depends on the board, but none of those will make it less of a good time. Just make sure the highbacks aren't too high for your boots.


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

I've been riding my Rossignol One LF board the past two years and it's been a pretty awesome All-Mountain FreeStyle board. Quite affordable too given last years models are still available in alot of places and selling for low 300's (for example, EVO).


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

Rip154 said:


> Depends on the board, but none of those will make it less of a good time. Just make sure the highbacks aren't too high for your boots.


Thank you! 

I'm looking for a 2019 Mountain Twin or Terrain Wrecker but can only find the 2020 models. Those are the boards that I'm most interested in but I don't know if they are worth 500€ or more. 

The boots are 28,5cm high. I researched the Union Strata and it's highback is supposed to be 20,6cm which would work well with the boots I guess. I can't find the highback specs for Burton Malavita's and Genesis though, which I'm interested in as well. 



Funks said:


> I've been riding my Rossignol One LF board the past two years and it's been a pretty awesome All-Mountain FreeStyle board. Quite affordable too given last years models are still available in alot of places and selling for low 300's (for example, EVO).


Thanks! I've heard good things about that board and will definitely consider it if I can't find the older model Terrain Wrecker or Mountain twin.


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

Farnaby said:


> Thanks! I've heard good things about that board and will definitely consider it if I can't find the older model Terrain Wrecker or Mountain twin.


I only have two boards in my quiver. The One LF as my daily driver (take it pretty much everywhere), and the WarPig (took it to Niseko and Snowbird) when there's powder around. I also have the Jones Mountain Twin as a backup board (picked it up end of season sales) as an replacement for the One LF when it dies.

Honestly, riding both the OneLF, and the Mountain Twin, the later is stiffer but ride about the same and the former is quite a bit lighter. From a stiffness perpective (IMO) One LF is at the top of the All-Mountain-FreeStyle, and the Mountain Twin is at the bottom of the All-Mountain Free Ride - pretty close (I don't ride the park so I don't care much for softer boards).

Both are RCR, both have a light form of Magnetraction - given the discounts on the OneLF though, you'd save a couple of Benjamin's which could be put to better use IMO like a Snowboarding trip somewhere you haven't been to before. Given that you are in Europe, should still be able to find the '19s in closeout somewhere (given Rossi is a euro brand).


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

Funks said:


> I only have two boards in my quiver. The One LF as my daily driver (take it pretty much everywhere), and the WarPig (took it to Niseko and Snowbird) when there's powder around. I also have the Jones Mountain Twin as a backup board (picked it up end of season sales) as an replacement for the One LF when it dies.
> 
> Honestly, riding both the OneLF, and the Mountain Twin, the later is stiffer but ride about the same and the former is quite a bit lighter. From a stiffness perpective (IMO) One LF is at the top of the All-Mountain-FreeStyle, and the Mountain Twin is at the bottom of the All-Mountain Free Ride - pretty close (I don't ride the park so I don't care much for softer boards).
> 
> Both are RCR, both have a light form of Magnetraction - given the discounts on the OneLF though, you'd save a couple of Benjamin's which could be put to better use IMO like a Snowboarding trip somewhere you haven't been to before. Given that you are in Europe, should still be able to find the '19s in closeout somewhere (given Rossi is a euro brand).


Nice collection! I've looked for the OneLF but haven't found good deals in my size. Really hard to find older model boards that are less expensive. 

I'll keep looking though, because the extra money would be great.


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

Farnaby said:


> Nice collection! I've looked for the OneLF but haven't found good deals in my size. Really hard to find older model boards that are less expensive.
> 
> I'll keep looking though, because the extra money would be great.



Yeah, if you were in the US - it would be fairly easy to find. EVO basically has the whole size lineup still available for low 300$'s USD for last season's model.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Funks said:


> Farnaby said:
> 
> 
> > Nice collection! I've looked for the OneLF but haven't found good deals in my size. Really hard to find older model boards that are less expensive.
> ...


I see new One LFs 2019 153 for 350 EUR


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

Damian Łach said:


> I see new One LFs 2019 153 for 350 EUR


Hi, where did you see that one? The only one I've found in that price range was 156cm. 

If I can find something in that price range it would be great. If not, I'll probably save up for one of these: 
- Lib Tech Terrain Wrecker (although I've heard it's not so good on uneven terrain or in wet snow, which we have quite often at the end of the day)

- Jones Mountain Twin

- Jones Frontier/Explorer

Have you guys tried these boards?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Farnaby said:


> Damian ÅÂ�ach said:
> 
> 
> > I see new One LFs 2019 153 for 350 EUR
> ...


I’ve just sent you a PM


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

BTW, per BurtonAvenger (Avran of Angry Snowboarder) - they softened up the Jones Mountain Twin for the '2020 season (I have the 18-19 Season Jones Mountain Twin, and the 17-18 Season One LF) - so those two boards should be even closer now (no changes on the One LF - just graphics).

Both boards are RCR, Light Magnetraction, and the Camber Section in the middle is between the middle of the insert paks. For last Season boards - OneLF is definitely cheaper and easier to find. Maybe PM him and get his thoughts?

Rossignol 2018 One LF - 



Jones 2020 Mountain Twin -


----------



## DauntlessDan (Oct 21, 2019)

Go with the Mercury !! And you can even put Stratas on that board you will still be happy. However if you really want to save. GNU Anti-Gravity

had both of them already so few free to ask me any thing k


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi again! Just wanted to reach back and thank everyone for your advice. I finally bought a Jones Mountain Twin 2020 151 (which was 400€ instead of 500€) and Union Atlas Bindings. I hope this is a good combination. 

Haven't had the chance to try them out yet, but will tell you when the resort is open. 

Since I have never set up bindings by myself, I don't know if I should go to a shop or learn it by myself. I might do it by myself so I can learn how to do it and save some money. 

What angles would you suggest for this board which I'm going to use for all-mountain and throwing in some easy tricks near the slopes. I'm not a fan of rails and rarely go in the park. I think I'll try something like +16/-12 and see how it goes. I have a tendency to experience pain in the knees so I guess I'll have to play around with the angles until I find what adjusts to my anatomy. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

Farnaby said:


> What angles would you suggest for this board which I'm going to use for all-mountain and throwing in some easy tricks near the slopes. I'm not a fan of rails and rarely go in the park. I think I'll try something like +16/-12 and see how it goes. I have a tendency to experience pain in the knees so I guess I'll have to play around with the angles until I find what adjusts to my anatomy.
> 
> Thanks again!


It depends on what feels best to you, on my eskate board, I ride with a more forward stance than my snowboard (which is +18 and -6 ). Some people ride full duck but I find a slightly forward duck to be easier on the neck riding the whole day ( minimal switch riding ).


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

Funks said:


> It depends on what feels best to you, on my eskate board, I ride with a more forward stance than my snowboard (which is +18 and -6 ). Some people ride full duck but I find a slightly forward duck to be easier on the neck riding the whole day ( minimal switch riding ).


Thanks, I'll try those angles since I don't like a completely symetrical stance (full duck) because my rear knee hurts. 

I'm a bit worried about the board size. I bought the 151cm one because I'm not tall (1,70m) and have small feet. But now that I have it in front of me I don't know if I should have taken the 154cm one. 

Here are some pictures. Let me know what you think


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

I am surprised no one mentioned the Warpig or Superpig


----------



## Lako (May 10, 2020)

Farnaby said:


> Hi again! Just wanted to reach back and thank everyone for your advice. I finally bought a Jones Mountain Twin 2020 151 (which was 400€ instead of 500€) and Union Atlas Bindings. I hope this is a good combination.
> 
> Haven't had the chance to try them out yet, but will tell you when the resort is open.
> 
> ...





Farnaby said:


> Hi again! Just wanted to reach back and thank everyone for your advice. I finally bought a Jones Mountain Twin 2020 151 (which was 400€ instead of 500€) and Union Atlas Bindings. I hope this is a good combination.
> 
> Haven't had the chance to try them out yet, but will tell you when the resort is open.
> 
> ...


So what's your experience dude???
Did you manage to give it a go before Corona hits?


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

Lako said:


> So what's your experience dude???
> Did you manage to give it a go before Corona hits?


Hey! Yes, I was able to get on the slopes (and side-country) two days. Besides Corona it was a really bad season here and the ski station was only open for 3-4 days. At least the snow was good those days, especially the second day I went there. 

So, as far as the board, bindings and boots are concerned, I can only talk from this short experience but I'm very happy with everything. 

1) The board and bindings: it's really responsive, seems to have a sweet spot if you charge a bit (but no need to go full-carving mode), but is also very playful and was pretty comfortable switch as well. I haven't tried it with a complete duck stance yet (I think its -8/+15 or something like that).
I spent like 70% of the time on the sides of the slopes and it did perform really well in the deeper snow, although I didn't have the chance to try it in really deep snow.

2) The boots: pretty warm, flexible and comfortable, but I'm still having some painful spots (can't exactly remember where, but I think it was mainly on my front foot). I guess if you like very responsive boots, you would need something a little stiffer, but they worked well for me.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Farnaby said:


> Hi again! Just wanted to reach back and thank everyone for your advice. I finally bought a Jones Mountain Twin 2020 151 (which was 400€ instead of 500€) and Union Atlas Bindings. I hope this is a good combination.
> 
> Haven't had the chance to try them out yet, but will tell you when the resort is open.
> 
> ...


I've been riding +15/-12 for the last season and it's been working great. I'd say start from that and either just leave it if it feels good or tweak it slightly.


----------

